# Shoreline Trolling,whats the easiest thing to fish for?



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

We have a bass boat and want to troll in the gulf close to shore.Whats the most dependable things to catch and what do you fish with? Probably will put in at Ft Morgan if that matters.We know about calm days.


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

You can catch kings all around the pass right now on live bait.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

cbarnes91 said:


> You can catch kings all around the pass right now on live bait.


The ft morgan pass or perdido?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish Mackerel

Caught trolling Mackerel rigs, clark spoons, gotcha's, or about anything else shiny that you can drag around.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I've read about the "duster" rigs,is that what most folks use and how far out from the surf do you need to be?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Varies from beach to beach. I generally find Kings in 40+ feet of water. Spanish are much closer in, in about 10+ foot of water


----------



## okiman (Jul 26, 2013)

I normally troll about 1 nm or closer to beach and using cigar minnows on a duster rig. You can catch kings all day. Good luck


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't tried it yet but I have read about trolling a straw rig inside the sand bars to catch spanish. Something I want to try soon. Maybe can find a youtube video on it


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

It sounds like mackerel is what you catch there,which kind is best to eat,I know kings are bigger but I want to fish for whats best to eat.All I know is bay and reef fish.


----------



## gulfbreezetom (Jun 12, 2012)

scott44 said:


> It sounds like mackerel is what you catch there,which kind is best to eat,I know kings are bigger but I want to fish for whats best to eat.All I know is bay and reef fish.


My wife thinks that Spanish Mackerel with Red Beans & Rice is the best thing ever! I have had smoked King dip that will make you make strange noises while eating.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I have read about trolling a straw rig inside the sand bars to catch spanish. Something I want to try soon. Maybe can find a youtube video on it


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

gulfbreezetom said:


> My wife thinks that Spanish Mackerel with Red Beans & Rice is the best thing ever! I have had smoked King dip that will make you make strange noises while eating.


Its not fillet and freeze though is it?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19mo0KdYwDg


Nice video badonsk. I think I'll go to Sam's today and get a couple of pre-made rigs if they have them. Need to get some more hooks and swivels anyway. :thumbup:


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

scott44 said:


> Its not fillet and freeze though is it?


Most find Spanish and Kings best prepared never frozen. Both are strong and oily.

I like Spanish broiled or grilled same day caught but never had much luck after freezing them.

I honestly have never tried fresh or otherwise kings. Always smoked them and used in dip for some reason.

If you troll close you can get into some jacks - fun to catch, not really a meat fish imo.

If you are lucky you could spot some pomps if close to beach and throw a jig at them. Now those are hard to make taste bad.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice video - Thanks!

Anyone have luck trolling this type of bubble/straw set up?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

A lot of folks have done away with the drink straw in their version and used a piece of brightly colored rubber sunglass holder....








Glad ya'll like the video- there's more on our Youtube channel (link below). And if you have any suggestions for more _tackle box_ episodes subjects, let me know. I've even suggested to Chris about making some on gear and tackle basics from Sams...


----------



## Afishynoda (Jul 17, 2012)

Straws and rubber tubing work. I put a 1 ounce weight in front of 30# steel braid leader. Putting a skirt in front of the weight covering it seems to help.
Troll about 6 mph.
As for the bubble rigs, I just cast and retrieve. Might work if you troll slow.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

For kings, dusters with cigar minnows-frozen of live. For Spanish, Christmas tree rigs with a Clark spoon on the end. Eat both fresh-don't freeze well at all. For kings, other than the dip, filet each side, slice into about 3-4" steaks with skin on. Put your favorite season on them and grill skin down. Meat will just slide off of skin clean as a whistle. My wife likes to marinate them in Italian dressing first. For Spanish, filet, skin, salt, meal and fry. Would like either one for supper tonight.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Georgiaboy said:


> For kings, dusters with cigar minnows-frozen of live. For Spanish, Christmas tree rigs with a Clark spoon on the end. Eat both fresh-don't freeze well at all. For kings, other than the dip, filet each side, slice into about 3-4" steaks with skin on. Put your favorite season on them and grill skin down. Meat will just slide off of skin clean as a whistle. My wife likes to marinate them in Italian dressing first. For Spanish, filet, skin, salt, meal and fry. Would like either one for supper tonight.


Have you tried the World Harbors Island Mango Sauce and Marinade. A lot of the local grocery stores carry it. That's pretty good stuff.


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Will look for that marinade. Thanks.


----------

